# Anyone Wanna Talk Airguns?



## fastsundevil (Feb 11, 2013)

I have enjoyed several air rifles through the years. However, I need help finding a rock solid scope for my hard hitting RWS side cocking springer. Please help! This air rifle has beat the heck out of the stock scope and the aftermarket simmons. Is there a scope out there that will hold its mark????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You should check out the Air Rifle Forum. It is almost at the bottom of the list.

When Chuck Norris is ready to wake up, he tells the sun to get the above the horizon.


----------



## JVick (Mar 5, 2013)

Check one of these out.

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-ProStaff-Bl ... scope+4x32

Regards,
JVick


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Get a Hawke and make sure you also have a one piece mount or even look to a dampa mount. Hawke's are truly springer rated and they back the warranty.

I use the Hawke Panorama EV 4-12/40 AO system.


----------



## Lat56oya (Jun 5, 2013)

Get a Hawke and make sure you also have a one piece mount or even look to a dampa mount. Hawke's are truly springer rated and they back the warranty.


----------

